# How do you like your Chicken?



## Naiwen (Aug 17, 2021)

Roasted, BBQ and grilled with fries, chips or mashed potatoes and ketchup or gravy for me personally. And you personally?


----------



## Butterfly88 (Aug 21, 2021)

Fried with bread crumbs


----------

